# Radon Neuheiten 2013



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle, 

wir haben einen kurzen Abriss unserer wichtigsten Neuheiten für die kommende Bike-Saison online gestellt. Checkt einfach mal unsere News: 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-23-07-12--Radon-Neuheiten-2013_id_21122_.htm

Live und in Farbe dann auf der Eurobike Ende August!

Viele Grüße,
das Radon Team


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2012)

erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (23. Juli 2012)

doch, link funktioniert prima. freue mich schon auf mein slide 8.0


----------



## Chrisse82 (23. Juli 2012)

Könnt Ihr schon Preise und Ausstattung für das neue Slide AM bekannt geben?
Wäre genial!...dann könnte ich gleich bestellen


----------



## bruellaffe (23. Juli 2012)

Finde es schade dass es kein 29er skeen geben wird.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2012)

Die genauen technischen Ausstattungsmerkmale und Preise geben wir zur Eurobike bekannt. Ab Anfang September dann auch auf unserer Webseite.


----------

